# Knicks Vs. Bobcats



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs. Bobcats
7:30pm
T.V Ch. 11
Radio ESPN 1050 (I think?)​


> Eddy Curry doesn’t appear to have any fans left in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knew a game against the bobcats in March would be so huge lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We must get a win here.......to keep pace.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team is better with Chandler on the floor. He has 3 fouls though and has been sitting the whole second lol.

Wilcox is starting to add some intangibles which is good too.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This Bobcat team is good. If they win this game they may be my pick to land the 8th seed. Anyway, Bobcats up 59-57 after one half. Knicks defense actually better then giving up 59 points might lead you to think, bobcats are shooting very hot. Hopefully they cool off so we can pull out a win.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This knick team just makes too many mistakes.......


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

A game where we need chandler bad is the game he is in foul trouble. Also Dantoni needs to get gallo on the floor or do something, this game is slipping away. (Please pull Q, hes just plain bad)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We go into 4th down by 9, we have only won ONE game this season when going into the fourth down points. Someone on the knicks is going to have to get hot or else this ones over.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate Robinson bad shot, after bad shot, after bad shot.(all one on one) He'll never be more then a bench player in this league. Million dollar talent, ten cent head.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nate is a problem*

He only knows how to be effective when he is chucking and making them. He is a ball movement killer, just like Harrington. They get numbers but they mean nothing. I sign and trade Nate if he doesn't kill his value by being a clown. I think he is jealous of Gallo, too. He likes being the crowd darling and you can see it in his play. This team is not only selfish but also has cliques.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate commits a clear path foul. Hey you guys have to hand it to me, when everyone was going nuts over Nate im the one that said, he is still taking too many bad shots, but the only difference is they are falling. When he is off he loses games for us.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Nate commits a clear path foul. Hey you guys have to hand it to me, when everyone was going nuts over Nate im the one that said, he is still taking too many bad shots, but the only difference is they are falling. When he is off he loses games for us.


I've been saying that forever. I've also said that I really don't see Nate being a full-time starting PG for any team in the NBA. He's a pure 2 in a 5'9 body.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Why dosnt Dantoni just bench Nate? We are going to lose anyway, might as well send a message to the team, if you want to chuck, take a seat........


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Tru...*

I challenge you to find where I said he was more than a spark off the bench. I have always said he had a million dollar body and a 10 cent head. He ain't a pure anything..especially a sg. I stand corrected. He is a pure chucker. You can watch this team and easily see who the buddies are. Nate, Q, and Harrington.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I challenge you to find where I said he was more than a spark off the bench. I have always said he had a million dollar body and a 10 cent head. He ain't a pure anything..especially a sg. I stand corrected. He is a pure chucker. You can watch this team and easily see who the buddies are. Nate, Q, and Harrington.


I wasnt talking about you lol. 

Anyway, Duhon has fallen off my good side. Q stinks, Jefferies cant do anything, Nate and Harrington are chuckers.....

The only players I like are Chandler, Gallo and Lee. Hopefully pieces to our future.....

Anyway Bobcats win, they are not a bad team. I think they might take the 8th seed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Honestly.....*

Its pretty ad when one of your best defensive players is a 6'10 rookie with a bad back....I'm really tired of dumb, selfish players who don't expend half the effort on defense that they do on offense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Honestly.....*

Do you think Hughes should take over the PG spot? Duhon has hit a wall, and he isn't getting back up. Again we don't contest shots, we don't put a hand up we don't do **** concerning defense, this team is a friggin joke.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well the way I look at it, is that I shouldnt be too dissapointed because we are in full rebounding mode. This was always about 2010. Its just stinks because we are in no mans land now. Close to making the playoffs, but not good enough, but most likely not going to get a good draft pick. Who knows maybe well get super lucky in the draft.

All I know is the best part about watching the Knicks now is Chandler, Gallo and Lee. (Lee still needs to work on his jump shot btw).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

D'antoni has probably just burnt out Duhon.He was playing very well for awhile,but the guy has never come close to playing the sort of minutes he has this season.You have to be really conditioned and mentally tough to endure the sort of minutes D'antoni was playing him early...there's a reason why so few players ever average that many.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Burnt out?*

The guy averages less than a minute more per game than Paul, and 2 minutes more than Deron Williams. He has played much less minutes in the last few weeks than earlier in the season. If he's tired, get more rest. He's getting paid millions to play well. Cut back on the night action and rest more if it is affecting your work. Pretty simple. I was a big supporter but now? Not so much.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Dantoni sold us out....**I know Duhon has been in a little slump....*but Dantoni went with Duhon over everyone else since the Preseason games....why change when teammates Nate, Chandler, Lee, Harrington, Gallo, Jefferies, and Q.Rich has all gathered a team chemistry confidence in Duhon being their 4th Qtr. leader. 

The game was going good untill the 3rd Qtr. Knick lineup gave the Bobcats the game. 

*Very depressing 3rd quarter....*where did Dantoni think he was going with Hughes playing the entire 3rd quarter with Duhon, Lee, Harrington, and Q.Richardson. 
No Chandler or Gallo in the 3rd qtr.

With no Duhon in the 4th Qtr.(and Hughes playing all of the 2nd half)....the Knicks Chandler, Gallo, Lee, Harrington, and Nate shooting over 50% from the FG in the 4th qtr. for a Knick win....I hate to say it but Larry Hughes 41 minutes of playingtime compared to Duhon 25 minutes of playingtime had alot to do with why the Knicks LOSS to the Bobcats last night. 

Larry Hughes should not be gettin playingtime before Duhon, Nate, Chandler, Harrington, Lee, Gallo, or even Jefferies in the 4th Qtr.....in other words putting Larry Hughes before those players for 4th Qtr. playingtime minutes mean *"TANKIN-TANKIN-TANKIN"....*Larry Hughes may have a Star contract but his performance on this team is average as best.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I couldn't disagree more*

Duhon sucked the bag right from the start. His defense was a swinging gate and his offensive performanve has been abysmal. No leadership, too many bad passes...horrible defense. The last few games Hughes has been great. He plays defense, takes good shots, and understands the game. If he plays like this the rest of the way, I'm thrilled to have him. You should have noticed that he was the one gesturing for the Nate/Harrington monster to pass the ball to the open Gallo. Harrington and Nate are so one dimensional it isn't funny. Combined that with Duhons lack of solid play (I'm being kind) and there is no chance to win. BTW, I think Gallo's back was a bit stiff. He didn't look the same running to me. Qrich should sit. Chandler should play as much as he can. Hughes should play. Wilcox should play more. Harrington and Nate should play far less until they understand there are 5 guys on a team. Sorry for the diatribe but I'm pissed at some of these boneheaded selfish players and fans that want to blame everything on D'Antoni because he doesn't play their favorites. This roster doesn't have enough BALLPLAYERS on it. I thought I saw a chucker in JC but Harrington and Nate blow his chucking away. Nate won't even LOOK at Gallo and it is reaching epic proportions. So much so that there are posts about it on every board. I think Nate is pissed because Gallo is becoming the favorite son...and rightfully so. Someone at the game said Gallo was the ONLY player practicing defense pre game....the only one. I'll keep Gallo and Chandler, and to a lesser degree Lee (his horrible defensive effort is really starting to lose me). I kind of like Hughes, too. All the other rotation players can get the heck out. I am so tired of lazy, stupid, chuckers......


----------

